# component (RCA) cables behind the wall



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i am wiring my projector to the DVD player on the other side of the room and plan to do it behind the wall and use wall plates and RCA connectors. my question is: is there a special grade of component cable to go behind the wall or can i use the same kind that goes outside and what the specification for that cable is ?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know if you shop on monoprice ever (it's a great website) but I've never seen RCA cables labeled as "in-wall". Obviously power cable can't be tucked in the wall, and HDMI cables have to be "in-wall" rated in order for it to be right, but I can't find anything RCA related that mentions the wall.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Use Coax (RG-6) for your RCA cables. Not only would be shielded, but would be best solution. The termination is done just like a Coax end, just that you would be using a RCA connector that screws onto the coax connector.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

hi, is this the same kind of cable as is used by the cable company to bring TV/internet to my house ?


----------

